# Snakeheads or Andy Gumps?



## Sharon U (10 mo ago)

I used to find a taller, smaller capped shroonn before the golden morels in Ohio. I’ve heard them called snakeheads and Andy Gumps. Does anyone know about these? They look like morels but have a longer stem and smaller cap.


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Pecker heads or half free morels, those would be.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Like these below, Sharon?

As Toastyjakes said -- those are common names for OH or Midwest.








😎










Great Spring Morel Hunting to everyone!! 😎 🌞


----------



## Sharon U (10 mo ago)

Pecker heads, Andy Gumps, Snakeheads and half free! Cool! Anyone in Ohio finding any yet? I'm traveling from Hawaii to morel hunt on 4/28! Hope I've timed it right.


----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

There have been some decent finds in southern Ohio but it hasn’t gotten good yet. What town are you heading to? We have some good looking temps this weekend that should really get them going statewide. As far as northeast Ohio I’m sure they’ll start but it won’t be as good as the rest of the state.


----------



## Sharon U (10 mo ago)

My fluid plan is to be near Oxford 5/3 then back to Portage County 5/7. Think I'm timing it right?


----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

Sounds like it! 🤞. That’s right about when I start finding em decent in portage county. Good luck and happy hunting!!


----------



## bigdsnurr25 (9 mo ago)

Sharon U said:


> I used to find a taller, smaller capped shroonn before the golden morels in Ohio. I’ve heard them called snakeheads and Andy Gumps. Does anyone know about these? They look like morels but have a longer stem and smaller cap.


Eat them . They're good. My dad called them spikes or dog peckers. Usually come up first.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes, just make sure they are completely hollow like other morels. If there's white, cottony fuzz in the stem they are false morel called Verpas.


----------



## miketaylor275 (9 mo ago)

bigdsnurr25 said:


> Eat them . They're good. My dad called them spikes or dog peckers. Usually come up first.


I have been hunting Morels for just over 70 years in North Central Ohio; and we also call them "spikes", "dog peckers" or "church steeples (for the tender ears)" and I agree that they are the first up in the woods. They are closely followed by "blacks", and then "greys" & "woodsies (small, 1"-2" sponge)", and finally the "Yellows"! The Yellow sponge, in this area, are the last to appear and also the largest of the morels. By the way, we do eat the Verpas , however you should taste them to determine if you tolerate them prior to eating a large batch. If in doubt, throw them out --that's how I have managed to live to 82 years.


----------

